# Angeln im, um und am Center Parc Port Zélande



## Poddi (11. April 2010)

Hallo Liebe Leute!
Wir wollen im September in den Center Parc Port Zélande fahren und natürlich darf im Gepäck auch eine Reiserute (die ich noch nicht habe) nicht fehlen.
Meine Frage an Euch ist folgende:
Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich dort im September?
Was für eine Reiserute empfehlt Ihr mir um flexibel zu sein?
Mit welchen Fischen hab ich dort zu rechnen?
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.
Gruß Marc


----------



## St.Lind (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln im, um und am Center Parc Port Zélande*

Hallo Marc,

ich möchte im September auch in den Port Zélande.

Hast du Tipps?

Gruß

Stephan


----------

